# SURPRISE CHALLENGE!!!



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys i thought i'd make a surprise challenge 2012 summer addition!
The challenge is to solve a 4x4 rubiks cube while holding ur breath the entire time! Post your times when you finished your solve! I can't wait to see your results. Only 1 attempt each.

I got 49.32 and it was pretty tough for me


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol, I have been practice this. I average 1:45 so it quite tricky. I'll be doing this later. The longest time I have hold my breath was 2:38.


So Just did it and Had a bad time. But still hold my breath long enough. My time was 1:54.78. Was hope to get 1:30 so I didn't have to hold my breath to long.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice surprise
1:01.xx i missed the stackmat


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2012)

1:08.19


----------



## mycube (Aug 17, 2012)

dnf. im tired and the solve was too sloooooww


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, that was rough - I panicked and misjudged PLL parity, so I had to do PLL parity twice. A good thing there was no OLL parity. The overall solve was pretty bad too.

1:45.25.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2012)

I can barely do 3x3 while holding my breath and I average sub-20. No thank you.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2012)

1:19:22 and I never felt so lucky there were no parities .. there were no colours in the end, just different shades of stars!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 18, 2012)

1:06.68

Damn American parity had me gasping for air after finishing. (I'm not exactly amazing at holding my breath)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

42.89 double parity


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 18, 2012)

1:03.10
Also a new record for holding my breath.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that was rough - I panicked and misjudged PLL parity, so I had to do PLL parity twice. A good thing there was no OLL parity. The overall solve was pretty bad too.
> 
> 1:45.25.



Have you practiced holding your breath? or what?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Have you practiced holding your breath? or what?



Not really, but I am in pretty good shape (for an old guy) - that helps.

I agree with Selkie about the stars, though - it was getting pretty hard to see at the end there.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 18, 2012)

1:02.24

It's strange, I can normally hold my breath much longer than that but I was having trouble at the end there - it seems concentrating on solving really uses up oxygen...


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 18, 2012)

I hold my breath for around 30-40 seconds. Look at my signature...


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not really, but I am in pretty good shape (for an old guy) - that helps.
> 
> I agree with Selkie about the stars, though - it was getting pretty hard to see at the end there.



I see, but for me it was normal the whole time. But I guess I could of hold it 30 sec longer than my time. My goal is to hold my breath of 3 minutes underwater so I have been practicing to hold my breath long.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 20, 2012)

How do you people do this
My breath gave out at 36 seconds...


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 20, 2012)

What if you can't hold your breath as long as your solve?
DNF? or maybe a +5/+10/+... second penalty per re-breath?
I can't hold it longer than like 40 seconds... -_-


----------



## Czery (Aug 24, 2012)

I started gagging and I felt as if I was going to throw up. 
DNF.


----------



## conn9 (Aug 30, 2012)

1:20.18 double parity. I've done nearly double that normally, but with the cube it just seems a lot harder, probably due to the energy used. I took 4 deep breaths beforehand for good measure.


----------

